# GIMP 2.6.6 ( Wie ein Wasserzeichen erstellen? )



## CrashStyle (10. April 2009)

Habe schon wie verrückt danach gesucht wie ich mit Gimp ein Wasserzeichen z.b. meine Signatur auf ein bild mit zu machen. Könnt ihr mir helfen?

MFG Chris


----------



## OctoCore (10. April 2009)

Nicht so kompliziert denken.
Schreibe dein Wasserzeichen und ändere einfach die Transparenz der Ebene (die beim Text erstellen automatisch angelegt wird). 
Siehe unten. Ist natürlich verbesserungswürdig, aber das ist auch nur mal so, quick and dirty.


----------

